# create a character and brawl



## Crow (Sep 14, 2012)

create a character and brawl 
limit of 20 jutsus per arsenal
no uchiha or senju
or sharingan and wood release no edo tensai
create a character and brawl 


my character is hikari namikaze daughter of minato
she knows hirashin
rasengan
a wind rasengan that turns into a pack of wolves that dislodges from her hand
summoning jutsu wolves that have a raiton roar that makes a pack of electrical wolves
she has water and fire dragon jutsu
she has death god and she has shadow clones
and shes a medical ninja who is sakuras level


----------



## Bonly (Sep 14, 2012)

I believe this might be in the wrong section.This seems more fitted for the RP section.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 14, 2012)

Knight of Chaos said:


> create a character and brawl
> limit of 20 jutsus per arsenal
> no uchiha or senju
> or sharingan and wood release no edo tensai
> ...


character that destroys yours:


*Rinnegan Jutsu:*
Basho Tenin
Chikabu Tensei
Meteorite Technique
Soul Removal
Preta Path
Gedo Mazo
Asura missiles

*Jinchuriki Jutsu*
Bijuudama
Chakra Arms
Chakra Roar

*Sution*
Suiton: Daikoudan
Sution: Dai Bakushi Soa 

*Jinton*
Jinton: Genkai Hakuri no Jutsu

*Medical Jutsu*
Byakugo

*Genjutsu*
Bringer of Darkness
Utakata

*Futon*
Futon: Rasenshuriken

*Other jutsu*
Taju Kage Bunshin
Cho Odama Rasegan
C4


----------



## MidvalleySensei (Sep 14, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> character that destroys yours:
> 
> 
> *Rinnegan Jutsu:*
> ...


Hiraishin
Hydrification
Nano-sized venomous insects
Spore technique
Minds Eye of the Kagura

5/20, not getting destroyed yet


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 14, 2012)

MidvalleySensei said:


> Hiraishin
> Hydrification
> Nano-sized venomous insects
> Spore technique
> ...



CT solos. imo: [0]
iyo: [0]
why are there still two: [0]


----------



## MidvalleySensei (Sep 14, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> CT solos. imo: [0]
> iyo: [0]
> why are there still two: [0]


Throw Hiraishin kunai out of range of CT. If your nin has enough chakra to perform CT, mine has enough strength to throw that far >.> . 

Still, I guess I'd need more than 5 jutsu to beat that ensemble after all...


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 14, 2012)

MidvalleySensei said:


> Throw Hiraishin kunai out of range of CT. If your nin has enough chakra to perform CT, mine has enough strength to throw that far >.> .
> 
> Still, I guess I'd need more than 5 jutsu to beat that ensemble after all...



Ct range > throwing range


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Sep 14, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> character that destroys yours:
> 
> 
> *Rinnegan Jutsu:*
> ...




My charater lolwtf*SHITS* on your bro!

*Doujutsu*
Rinnegan

*Jinchuuriki*
Juubi

*Weapon*
yata mirror
tosuka sword

*Supplementary techniques*
Eight inner gates. (can open the 8th gate with no drawbacks)
Frog sage mode
snake sage mode
slug sage mode
shadow clone jutsu

*Elements.*
can use all of kisame's suiton jutsus but on a 5x larger scale
Can use all of madara's katon but on a 5x larger scale
Can use kitsuchi's and onoki's doton but on a 5x larger scale
Can use all of sasuke's and kakashi's Raiton but 5x more powerful
Can use all of danzo's and naruto's fuuton but 5x more powerful.

*Signature techniques*
Creation of all things from nothingless
Country busting juubidama
juubi mode
Multiple Joki boi's
Country busting chibaku tensei
Country busting shinra tensei
Country sized Bringer of darkness.

*Physical stats*
unlimited stamina
unlimited speed
unlimited strength
unlimited chakra

*negatives*
Has only a 1.5 in intelligence


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 14, 2012)

I create Itachi.

He soloes.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Sep 14, 2012)

ANYONE WANNA FIGHT ME?!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine is Tachiiay Olo'ssay.



Amaterasu 


Clone Great Explosion 


Crow Clone Technique 


Demonic Illusion: Burning Paper Body 


Demonic Illusion: Mirror Heaven and Earth Change 


Dusk Crow Genjutsu 


Ephemeral 


Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique 


Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique 


Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Flower Nail Crimson 


Genjutsu: Sharingan 


Izanami 


Peregrine Falcon Drop 


Shadow Clone Technique 


Summoning Technique (Crows) 


Susanoo 


Tsukuyomi 


Water Release: Water Dragon Bullet Technique 


Water Release: Water Fang Bullet 


Yasaka Magatama


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 15, 2012)

*NOD*


Mugen: omnipotence jutsu
Mugen: omniscience jutsu
Mugen: omnipresence jutsu
Kuchiyose: Minato
Kuchiyose: Itachi
Adamantine armor



NOD is all powerful.
​


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 15, 2012)

Rocky915 said:


> Mine is Tachiiay Olo'ssay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...What you did there...



I see it.



Strategoob said:


> *NOD*
> 
> 
> Mugen: omnipotence jutsu
> ...



Itachi still soloes.


----------



## Sans (Sep 15, 2012)

I create Komnenos



I have:

*Kishimoto*
Plot no Jutsu
Kishi's Favourite Character no Jutsu
Protagonist no Jutsu
Prophecy no Jutsu
Dynamic Entry no Jutsu
Talk no Jutsu


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 15, 2012)

Moving to the RP section.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 15, 2012)

Dat RickMartin said:


> My charater lolwtf*SHITS* on your bro!
> 
> *Doujutsu*
> Rinnegan
> ...



you passed the jutus limit.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Sep 16, 2012)

My character has Book No Jutsu and Talk No Jutsu.

Get owned.


----------



## titantron91 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Sensing:*
Mind's Eye of the Kagura
Byakugan

*Defense:*
Space-Time Barrier
Lightning Release Armor (A's version)
Body Fluid Shedding
Orochimaru-Style Body Replacement
Leech Gap

*Anti-Detection:*
Hiding in Camouflage (Muu's version - the one which includes chakra suppression)
Hidden Mist
Mirage (2nd Mizukage)

*Movement:*
Flight
Body Flicker (A's version)

*Supplementary:*
Spore Technique
Samehada

*Attack:*
Destruction Nanosized Bugs
Water Gun (Hozuki) 
Poison Mist (Ibuse)
Acid Scattering (6Tails)
Water Release: Great Shark Bullet (Kisame)
Dust Release: Primitive World Fragmentation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2013)

Bonly said:


> I believe this might be in the wrong section.This seems more fitted for the RP section.





Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Moving to the RP section.


It's more suited for the arcade than here.


----------

